# Which Do You Prefer, Home Depot or Lowes?



## Lee (May 12, 2020)

Always have gone to Home Depot up until yesterday when I swore I would never enter those doors again after driving over 50 miles to pick up an online order only to find they only had half the order.....yes, that screaming witch in the parking lot was me talking to the manager on the phone. She did not want to come out to the parking lot.

Anyhoo, headed over to Lowes for the first time, found the staff friendlier, they had what I wanted, some nice merchandise, nice displays and was sincerely thanked when checking out.

I think I am going to be a convert.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 12, 2020)

The Home Depot near me, a five minute drive, is the busiest one in Austin, out of a dozen. It's kind of frustrating to deal with the whole scene, at times. Lowe's, about fifteen minutes away, is quiet, and everything is neatly arranged on its shelves. 

When I can't find what I need at HD, it's almost always at Lowe's. 

In truth, I'll keep going to HD,  most of the time, because of its proximity, but I wish it was as clean and organized as Lowe's.


----------



## katlupe (May 12, 2020)

Lowes is less than 3 miles from my home so that is where I go.


----------



## ronaldj (May 12, 2020)

both, worked as a carpenter for  40 years the company had a Home Depot card so picked up most of our things there....i always say Home Depot for lumber and building and Lowe's for flooring, electrical and high end things. now retired i still use them but i tend to go to Lowes more they have a parking spot for Vets. ............both give Vet discounts. then there is a third place Menards they are the wal-mart of lumber. like i said i worked and shopped at HD for years and they gave me many hats, Lowes not so much, one time i was walking threw HD and the worker offered me a HD hat if i would take off my Lowes hat, i did not trade. another time i was working on a home depot, we were doing the siding for the front. i had a lowes apron and made a point to wear it that job, the owners would walk by and i know they saw the apron and did not like it, but never said anything. another time i was working on a different Home Depot and needed something and a Lowes was right next to where we were building the HD, i went in and charged something on the company card and they asked for a job name, I said, "Home Depot" the clerk said I'm not putting that on there. so i said just put the "barn".


----------



## Lee (May 12, 2020)

Here in Canada Lowe's gives air miles, nothing at Home Depot.


----------



## HazyDavey (May 12, 2020)

I bought a kitchen faucet from Home Depot that came with a life time guarantee. I don't think it lasted more than a year or two before it was broke and leaking. So I took it back to Home Depot for a replacement and showed them the life time guarantee. The employee at the return desk told me I had to send the faucet back to the company who made it. 

"What am I going to do without a faucet in my kitchen while I'm waiting for the replacement?"
He said, "Just buy another one."

So I left the faucet sitting on his counter, went down and bought a replacement at the True Value store. We don't have a Lowe's and I don't do Home Depot unless I really really really have to ..


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 12, 2020)

Lowes....But I wish we had a Menards!!!!


----------



## Pappy (May 12, 2020)

Lowes forever after Home Depot refused my military card because it wasn’t the right one. Never a problem getting my discount at Lowes.
That was the day I left a $149 house fan setting on HDs counter. Got the same fan at Lowes, with 10% off.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 12, 2020)

Well... I shop both stores and am generally satisfied with the floor staff of Lowe's and Home Depot.  I live slightly closer to a Lowe's, so often go there first because it is near the Goodwill and other second-hand stores.

But, in fairness, I have gotten really bad service at the customer service desks of both places.  They tell folks their orders are ready and then, when you get there, some of the needed stuff isn't with it and they didn't bother to mention that before you get there.  

I backed away from one irate gentleman who was losing it - he ordered a mailbox and post. They sent him an email that his order was ready.  He drove a long way, only to find that they had the box, but not the post.  The dialog got frightening! 

Both places will price-match with each other, so for large bulk purchases I definitely compare the going rates and then go to the store that is in a direction of other types of stores that I need to hit.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2020)

I use them both but not very often.

Lowes is closer to my home but Home Depot always seems to have what I need at a slightly lower price.

When I go to either one of them I need a couple of hours to wander around and gawk at all of the items that are new to me, holiday items, lawn and garden, etc....  It's more like going to the state fair than a hardware store.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 12, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I use them both but not very often.
> 
> Lowes is closer to my home but Home Depot always seems to have what I need at a slightly lower price.
> 
> When I go to either one of them I need a couple of hours to wander around and gawk at all of the items that are new to me, holiday items, lawn and garden, etc....  It's more like going to the state fair than a hardware store.


Ditto!  Next to second-hand stores, these places are SO fascinating to me!  I could spend hours, just browsing and finding inspiration!


----------



## EllisT (May 12, 2020)

My answer: an old hardware store owned by one cranky old guy in overalls.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 12, 2020)

EllisT said:


> My answer: an old hardware store owned by one cranky old guy in overalls.


I have one of those nearby, too!  It's amazing... off-tilt ramps, several oddly placed floors, creaky tilting stairs, so much stuff, and old folks who know where everything is!


----------



## JustBonee (May 12, 2020)

I love those old hardware stores. ..   I have one in the neighborhood,  and if I need help with an issue they will always give me the time,  and answers I need. 
Not as helpful,  but Home Depot is close.     Lowes,  further away and not handy for me..    My husband always went to Lowes for everything.


----------



## Don M. (May 12, 2020)

I shop Home Depot, Lowe's and Menard's pretty much equally.  Since they are all at least 30 miles from where we live, I always verify that what I need is in stock....via their web sites, then go to the one with the best price.  I've had good luck with all these stores, over the years.  Last year, our old washer started making some nasty noises, so we went to Lowe's, and found a nice GE washer/dryer on sale, but they claimed to have a delay with their delivery services, so we went over to the Home Depot, and they honored the lower price at Lowe's, and were able to deliver within a couple of days.  
I also like our fairly local Ace Hardware.  They stock a bunch of Stihl products....chainsaws, lawn trimmers, etc., so I always go there for my outdoor forest/lawn care items, etc.  We also have a good local hardware store in our small town, and I go there often for a lot of routine smaller items.  Their prices aren't as good as the big box stores, but when I factor in the time and costs of driving to the bigger stores, it's more cost effective just to make a quick trip to our little town.


----------



## Gary O' (May 12, 2020)

ronaldj said:


> i always say Home Depot for lumber and building and Lowe's for flooring, electrical and high end things.


Yup

Our Lowes sucks in lumber and other dimensional wood products

I'm pretty much married to HD since I rarely buy high end stuff

Our Home Dopey has lousy customer service, but I know where everthing is there, and even have shown their ignorant staff where things are.

I could easily do their job....and have, at times

I mean how hard is to grab an HD apron;


----------



## Sassycakes (May 12, 2020)

*My husband prefers Home Depot over Lowes. Before the pandemic he was in Home Depot almost everyday.*


----------



## Duster (May 12, 2020)

I like having choices, so I can't choose one over the other.  They are equal distances from our house.

We ordered some lights a few years ago from Home Depot and got caught up in a credit card hacking breech of their system and had to have our credit monitored for a year. 

My husband prefers Lowes and has a cc with them so that he can get 5% off each purchase.


----------



## jujube (May 12, 2020)

Lowes, because it's closer.


----------



## Pecos (May 12, 2020)

In general I can find what I am looking for a little better at Lowes, but there are a couple of areas where Home Depot is better: light bulb selection, electrical components, and ….. bird seed.
Our Lowes has a better Garden section, and a lot more repair parts for my sprinkler system.
It is a shame that a guy has to go to both of them for a single job.


----------



## win231 (May 12, 2020)

I don't have a preference; I'll go wherever I find what I want at a decent price.  In that type of store, I don't really care whether employees are extra nice to me or not.
A few months ago, I needed to replace my fridge.  I went to Home Depot first but I couldn't find the model I wanted; they had very few to choose from & the ones they had were the $2,000 - $3,000 ones with the silly extra features.  Lowe's had a huge selection & they also gave me a discount for opening a credit account & 12 months to pay with no interest.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2020)

Depending on what I want, I check prices at both. Most often use Lowes because of the 10% military discount


----------



## C'est Moi (May 12, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> I bought a kitchen faucet from Home Depot that came with a life time guarantee. I don't think it lasted more than a year or two before it was broke and leaking. So I took it back to Home Depot for a replacement and showed them the life time guarantee. The employee at the return desk told me I had to send the faucet back to the company who made it.
> 
> "What am I going to do without a faucet in my kitchen while I'm waiting for the replacement?"
> He said, "Just buy another one."
> ...


You would have received the same response from any store.  The warranty of an item is a _manufacturer_ warranty, so any store would have advised you to contact the manufacturer.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 12, 2020)

We shop both Lowe's and Home Depot; they are located directly across the street from each other so if something we need isn't available in one, we drive across to the other.  There is also a small family-owned hardware store closer to our house but they have a very limited selection of goods.


----------



## win231 (May 12, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> I bought a kitchen faucet from Home Depot that came with a life time guarantee. I don't think it lasted more than a year or two before it was broke and leaking. So I took it back to Home Depot for a replacement and showed them the life time guarantee. The employee at the return desk told me I had to send the faucet back to the company who made it.
> 
> "What am I going to do without a faucet in my kitchen while I'm waiting for the replacement?"
> He said, "Just buy another one."
> ...


I had the same situation.  I bought a "Delta" kitchen faucet from Home Depot & had my plumber install it.  It lasted a year or two.  After doing some product research, I replaced it with a "Moen."  I contacted Delta for the warranty.  They initially wanted to refund only the $150.00 for the faucet, but not the $185.00 for the plumber's labor.  I contacted Delta again & sent them the receipts for the plumber AND the $50.00 Fed Ex charge to ship the faucet back to them AND the extra $185.00 for the plumber to install the Moen faucet.
I was rather surprised when I received a check for $415.00 for EVERYTHING.
Ya know, that squeaky wheel really does get the grease.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 12, 2020)

We shop at both, home depot is close but we prefer Lowe’s.


----------



## Llynn (May 12, 2020)

If there were an Olympic event for fastest dash away from a customer seeking help, the employees of my local Home Depot would dominate the competition. They run and hide at the slightest indication that they might actually have to do the job they are hired for.

Other HD stores in the area are pretty good but this store is unique in its anti-customer performance.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 12, 2020)

I have heard of these stores selling something called "hardware" but I make it a point never to enter them.  

Seriously, on the rare occasions I have to buy a picture hook or a screwdriver I go to the place down the street.   My wife knows my proclivities and has a long list of good carpenters, plumbers, electricians, etc.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 12, 2020)

We go to both. I prefer Home Depot for my gardening supplies especially annuals. 
Lowe's has more annuals already in planters and bigger packs. I like the smaller packs from  Home Depot because I can buy more variety without having so many left over.
Now if I could get both stores to water them when needed and not while customers are walking around tripping over hoses and getting wet feet.


----------



## Gary O' (May 12, 2020)

*Which Do You Prefer, Home Depot or Lowes?*

Actually, for the odd nuts and bolts, HD does a pretty good job, but Ace Hardware has the corner of that market.
Huge selection



Llynn said:


> If there were an Olympic event for fastest dash away from a customer seeking help, the employees of my local Home Depot would dominate the competition. They run and hide at the slightest indication that they might actually have to do the job they are hired for.



That has happened to me several times
One time employees were heading en masse down the main aisle
I hollered at 'em for help a couple times
Finally, a straggler responded; 
_'We're heading to a customer service meeting, can't help you right now'_

I became a bit incredulous
Wrote a letter to regional
They wrote back, asked me to speak at their regional conference
Flight and accommodations paid
I shoulda taken it


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

I like neither, I am a RONA man, but Lowes has bought our Rona's... But right now in the same Parking lot, about 13km's from here we have Rona, and Home Depot in roughly the same parking lot... I always say, if they put both stores together, they would have ALL the stock everyone needs... The closest Lowes right now is in the city... But eventually, I will have to make the same choice as you guys... But right now... my store is Rona... Lennie & Carl (now only Carl) is always welcomed in the store, and he knows where every cookie biscuit is kept now, and the people that hand them out... Carl is loved by the workers in Rona... He is not allowed in Home Depot...


----------



## ronaldj (May 12, 2020)

My answer: an old hardware store owned by one cranky old guy in overalls.


good answer, i was that guy for five years after i retired. still go there but only for odds and ends, they don't carry
 lumber or large items.


----------



## jerry old (May 12, 2020)

Ace Hardware where you can buy a one bolt, one screw one what-ever and not pay $1.98 for four bolts or screws that you do not need.
Most items are higher, but the staffs are knowledgeable.
High dollar items, old lumber yard with' Going out of business' signs for eight years.


----------



## danielk (May 14, 2020)

Lowe's has a much better plant section. The last time I went the manager saw me carrying two plants, walked up to me and took out a marker and changed the price on one of them to $2.  Smart move. Now I go back everytime. Although haven't gotten any further discounts.


----------



## squatting dog (May 14, 2020)

Llynn said:


> If there were an Olympic event for fastest dash away from a customer seeking help, the employees of my local Home Depot would dominate the competition. They run and hide at the slightest indication that they might actually have to do the job they are hired for.
> 
> Other HD stores in the area are pretty good but this store is unique in its anti-customer performance.



 We probably have some competition for you in the Olympic dash at our nearest Home Depot.. It is closer to me, so I generally go there for smaller items. Even then, it can get frustrating. Example, after chasing down an employee in the hardware isle, I asked where they kept the decimal drill bits. Answer... we don't stock drill bits here, but if we did, they wouldn't be metric anyway. HUH ??? . Of course, I walked down an isle, spotted drills and Wow, there was drill bit's... and decimal one's too. 
 However, for larger purchases and usually a better selection, it's Lowes for me.


----------



## Gary O' (May 14, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I asked where they kept the decimal drill bits. Answer... we don't stock drill bits here, but if we did, they wouldn't be metric anyway.


Yup

I so love to track 'em down and show 'em when I find something 'they don't have'


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 20, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Ace Hardware where you can buy a one bolt, one screw one what-ever and not pay $1.98 for four bolts or screws that you do not need.
> Most items are higher, but the staffs are knowledgeable.
> High dollar items, old lumber yard with' Going out of business' signs for eight years.


Yes, jerry old, Ace Hardware is where I like to go here too! Staff is so helpful and items easy to find since the store is small. Plus, it makes me feel like I'm back in my hometown going there (althouth ours were True Value Hardware).


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2020)

I shop at both, generally go to Home Depot because I think they have a better selection and lower prices....but will head over to Lowes if they don't have something I want.  Both are close to me.  When all else fails, I go to Ace Hardware and keep my fingers crossed....will always pay more there, but sometimes it's worth it.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 20, 2020)

Actually, I was sad to see Hechingers go under.

I always liked Home Depot when I lived outside of DC, but there are none around me.  Lowes dominates my area.

I agree with the observation that you can go to the local guy (True Value for me) and buy a couple of oddball pieces of hardware in the bulk bins without getting ripped off with those blister paks.


----------



## Don M. (May 20, 2020)

I got lucky yesterday.  My old Toro lawnmower blew its engine a couple of days ago, and looking online, Lowe's had a sale on Honda mowers.  So, yesterday, I drove up there and picked up a nice Honda self propelled mower, And Lowe's gave me 10% off as part of their military service and veterans program.  I would up getting this nice Honda for about the same price as Walmart would charge for a cheap Craftsman.  I spent about 30 minutes this morning getting it out of the box and putting it together, then spent most of the day mowing with it and my Husqvarna rider.


----------



## Manatee (May 20, 2020)

Lowe's gives me a military discount, HD only gives it to disabled veterans.
Lowe's is much closer to me.  
I like Ace Hardware for some items and they too give a military/veterans discount.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jun 6, 2020)

Lowes.... they have a clearance rack for flowers and they discount 50% when the bag of dirt/rock/mulch is broke open.   Home Depot doesn't discount anything....


----------

